# keeping locusts



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

they will last longer if you keep them warmer but make sure they have plenty of ventilation as it doesn't take a lot of humidity to kill them off.


----------



## jamie_sri (Nov 3, 2010)

hi, i usually buy around 25 a week but always end up with 2 or 3 dead ones after few days, there fed fresh veg every day and kept in a big rub, i dont have a heat mat or bulb so would this help keep them alive longer if i got one? have seen a 6x11 7w heat mat cheap, would i need a stat on it or will it be fine for temps without?


----------



## jamesbusby221 (Sep 23, 2010)

hello  i have a heat bulb in my viv so i have my locusts in a rub and keep them on top of my viv above the heat bulb, this seems to work fine  i buy like 100 a week and they seem to stay alive well i feed them on carrot


----------



## jamie_sri (Nov 3, 2010)

have now been keeping them on top of the viv above the heat bulb, seems to be doing the trick, none dead this week so far :no1:


----------



## Dan P (Aug 9, 2010)

jamie_sri said:


> have now been keeping them on top of the viv above the heat bulb, seems to be doing the trick, none dead this week so far :no1:


Make sure that you have lots of ventelation because if it is hot is it very easy for humidity to start to set in


----------



## jamie_sri (Nov 3, 2010)

Got a fair few holes drilled around the sides, probably could do with a few on top though, will see how it goes as it is first


----------



## jamesbusby221 (Sep 23, 2010)

jamie_sri said:


> have now been keeping them on top of the viv above the heat bulb, seems to be doing the trick, none dead this week so far :no1:


good stuff mate glad my advice worked.. also if you arnt really keeping alot i found the tube you get hatchling corns in at first worked very well  and have alot of vetilation.. but best of all they have a hatch on the top that opens makes life alot easier then taking the lid off and having them jump all over

james


----------



## lamby (Apr 14, 2010)

I keep mine in a small fish tank with a pair of the missus tights over the top with a desk lamp over it they last for ages. Also remember to wash your veg well as sometimes they can be covered in pesticides


----------



## jamie_sri (Nov 3, 2010)

jamesbusby221 said:


> good stuff mate glad my advice worked.. also if you arnt really keeping alot i found the tube you get hatchling corns in at first worked very well  and have alot of vetilation.. but best of all they have a hatch on the top that opens makes life alot easier then taking the lid off and having them jump all over
> 
> james


my 2 year old daughters on hand to catch any escapees :2thumb:


----------



## jamesbusby221 (Sep 23, 2010)

jamie_sri said:


> my 2 year old daughters on hand to catch any escapees :2thumb:


sounds good 
you have her well trained with um then.


----------



## Wizard (Jun 27, 2007)

lamby said:


> I keep mine in a small fish tank with a pair of the missus tights over the top with a desk lamp over it they last for ages. Also remember to *wash your veg well as sometimes they can be covered in pesticides*


I learned this one the hard way! Bought 5 tubs one weekend and had lost the lot by midweek! After asking around and googling, it turns out you cannot wash pesticides off by purely rinsing under the tap. You have to break through the waxy residue with hot water and detergent. I now wash my greens in hot water with washing up liquid in and then thoroughly rinse a couple of times in fresh water. Simply rinsing under the tap does very little, and if you get an excesively treated plant you'll probably lose your live food. 

This happened to me just before the snow chaos and caused a real worry for me. I certainly wont be risking it again as it's a pain to lose your whole stock and also hurts the wallet!


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

I never thought of pesticides tbh, I bred them for about a year. Had thousands of the bloody things, I never washed any food I put in there and never had any unexplained deaths....I must of been lucky I guess


----------

